# Lie-Nielsen 40-1/2 Scrub Plane



## Mosquito

> I kinda prefer it to a bench plane with a cambered iron.
> 
> - TheFridge


Can you elaborate on why? I've been thinking about getting a scrub plane myself, but currently I generally use a heavy camber on a wooden jack plane


----------



## ShaneA

A LN Scrub plane? You probably drink tea with your pinky extended…big timer.

Seriously, looks pretty sweet though.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Uh huh. Fancy.


----------



## Woodwrecker

A LN anything is nice.
Still waiting for the lottery hit to try one out.
I have a LN 60 1/2 and it is very nice.


----------



## TheFridge

mos, smaller footprint and a lot less iron to sharpen. Really gets into the crevices. I just find it to work a lot faster for me.

Shane, I smell my own farts I'm so smug


----------



## gargey

It is also a lot lighter. If you're really going to town hogging off wood that helps over time. (I have one also)


----------

